# Chasing instinct...anyone else have it?



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

On the way to work this morning I cranked my guts out trying to catch another rider. I knew who it was and he saw me a long way back so the race was on. I couldn't make up the 3/4 mile gap in the 7 or so miles I had to chase him. He's a stronger rider than I am anyway.

Then, after work I had to choose between riding with a colleague or trying to catch another colleague on a different route. I chose the chase! Again I spun for all I was worth and held 24-25 mph for about 6 miles when I finally caught him. I offered him a draft and then led him the rest of the way to the neighboring town at about 22-23mph. The net result was that I set a new personal best of 14.3 miles at an average speed of 20.3mph. ET: 41:30. 

So does anyone else seem to have this affliction? Do you have an irresistible urge to chase down and pass other riders when you see them ahead of you on the road?


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

*raises hand


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

meanwhile, over at mtbr:

"lol sum rodee tryed to pass me but he couldint becauz i was fastur"


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I had the disease until I could catch everyone I wanted. Both urge and ability have declined now.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't chase anymore. Commuting all week takes a toll on me if I go too hard. I do pass people but it's because I ride my commute like a time trial at 3/4 speed. I am very good at the routes between my house and work. I know when to put out more effort and when to cruise, just like a time trial. Typically what happens is a guy will pass me on a downhill or flats because I am just cruising along. I will pass him back when I reach the rollers or climbing section of my route because that's where I make time, just like a time trial. To be fair, I don't see a lot of racer types on my route but I do see quite a few guys on tri bikes and other commuters.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats on your record. That's haulin!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I never see any other cyclists on my commute, so there's nobody to chase but cars and trucks. I tried that for a while but they cheat (engines and all that).


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

*Funny I've chased down other cyclist*

The OP makes me want to compare some cyclists to dogs on the routes I ride.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

I will try sometimes, but my commute is pretty short (3 miles) so I try and not to break a sweat to be honest.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

No I don't. I just ride my pace. Though I do tend to up my speed a tad when passing people cause I hate it when people try to jump on to draft me. I also hate it when people race past me only to fade so that I have to pass them back.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't, but I have a bike that does.

Yellow Bike will chase anything--bikes, scooters, cars, city buses, you name it. It catches most things it chases too. You can almost hear it barking as it chases down the rabbits. All I can do is hang on and pedal fast enough to keep up with it. Wears me right out, that bike does.

My Portland is just as fast, but lacks the chasing instinct. Although it'll draft almost anything. The other day I was JRA and a landscaper truck towing a low-boy trailer loaded with Arborvitaes went by. Next thing I knew, the Portland was drafting it. Who knew that darned bike would draft a shrubbery?


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

seeborough said:


> I had the disease until I could catch everyone I wanted. Both urge and ability have declined now.


Ditto. Plus, I usually ride a fixie so I'm less inclined to chase and if I do and can't catch, I have a built in excuse. Chasing is more a phase than an instinct.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Yep I all ways will try to chase down people and if I am napping and get blown by then it's on. Unless I am at the end of a long ride and spent.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Depends on what she looks like. 

It is a lot of fun to pass people trying to be fast while schlepping panniers though.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad I'm not the only one. And when I ride with a friend we're each trying our best to kill the other person, especially on climbs.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Guilty as charged.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't mind if you chase. I don't mind if you pass, but please don't pass me if you can't keep up the chase pace and put some distance between us. A couple of weeks ago 3 riders out for a Sunday ride chased and passed me as I was chugging along at 17MPH- the pace I wanted to keep for the first 17 miles of a 34 mile out and back ride. And as soon as they passed they were down to 15MPH and there was too much traffic to pass them. That isn't the first time, or the second time, or the third time it's happened.


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chase? No. Pass someone who has the audacity to ride in front of _me_? It's been known to happen... :aureola:


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Totally guilty!*

I always try to pass when it's very windy, or time it so pass occurs on any sort of hill/rise.

The more expensive the bike, the more likely I am to chase/pass.

When passing, either pass with mouth closed (no heavy breathing) or smile broadly and said HI!

Increase cadence after pass, especially if I hear the tell-tale "chunka chunka" of gears being shifted behind me.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*not just other bikes*

You kidding? I don't just chase down other cyclists, I go for anthing that is moving under 40 mph. I was chasing a semi with no trailer for about 2 miles this morning. City busses all the time. Other cyclists? Heck, if I so much as detect one on the radar screen, could be just a blip a mile away, I'm in chase mode. Only time I really try to reign in the instinct is when I have an important event coming up over the weekend, but even then it's very hard. 

I'm so bad that I keep installing taller and taller gears on my fixed gear commuter, a Bianchi Pista, and even went back to drop bars instead of bullhorns on it so that I can get more speed. 

Now, commuting is my primary speed training, too, so it's not without purpose.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The only time I chase anyone is when I am feeling strong (duh) and bored. When I'm out on a ride by myself, and my mind is wandering and I'm lacking focus, I'll see someone up ahead and I'll make it a goal to go catch them. It's not usually that hard to do, because they are oblivious to my challenge, and a lot of times, they are just piddling along. But it's a fun little game to help pass the time.

I'll tell you a story from 5 or 6 years ago. I was out riding with a buddy, and we were both in prime shape, and riding really strong. We were trading pulls, essentially doing a two-man time trial down a a long straight road, when we saw a guy up ahead. I said, "I wonder if we can catch that guy." My buddy says, "It's not if, but when." So we upped the speed, and sure enough, we caught him, and passed him like he was standing still. Turns out it was an old guy, probably in his 60s. Not what we were expecting! Not much further, we turned and went up a short, steep hill. Near the top, a guy says from behind us, "You guys were flying back there!" We turn around and it's the old guy! He not only caught us, he caught us on a climb. Needless to say, we were very surprised. We hooked up with him, trading pulls, and we were absolutely flying down the road. I was going faster than I had ever gone on a flat road. At one point, I was on the front, pulling at 31 mph (!!!!), just killing myself, and the old guy came by me. I was stunned. I couldn't go any faster, and this old guy is passing me. Luckily, the road ended not far after that, and there were two directions would could choose from. We chose the opposite one that the old man did. My friend and I were wasted. Neither one of us could maintain his pace!

So beware of chasing people down.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*old guys*



mohair_chair said:


> the old guy came by me. I was stunned. I couldn't go any faster, and this old guy is passing me. Luckily, the road ended not far after that, and there were two directions would could choose from. We chose the opposite one that the old man did. My friend and I were wasted. Neither one of us could maintain his pace!
> 
> So beware of chasing people down.


There is an "old guy" here, Robert Brooks, who you'd never think about much when you see him. However, he has been a national masters 65+ champion several times. He kills Cat 1's in local climbing time trials.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I usually chase.


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

LOL!
Great stories and comments. The day after I got my Orbea I was on the way to the shop to get fitted. A friend was following me and we got passed by a semi in a 35 zone. I took chase and held 33 mph briefly and then maintained 31 for a bit. I'm just a commuter and that completely wiped me out.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I dont commute, but every time I see another cyclist ahead of me I play a a little game estimating the distance and time to close on my "target". Will chase until I decide they are pulling away or I can get close enough to determine if passing is worth it. I think all of us with a "competitive edge" do the same - especially if you have ever raced (past or present).


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

um, you mean NOT chasing is an option....?


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Tweezak said:


> A friend was following me and we got passed by a semi in a 35 zone. I took chase and held 33 mph briefly and then maintained 31 for a bit.


Shoulda tucked in behind and drafted that puppy. :thumbsup:


----------



## aking legs (Aug 30, 2009)

Last week on my way home I caught a glimpse of a biker a little ways behind me in my mirror. I was putting along around @ 17 -18 and not wanting to be obvious geared up and gently increased to about 22. Well... in no time that SOB caught me! Feeling completely defeated - I waved him around and what does he do? He pulls alongside to start chatting! Of course now I'm a little winded from the extra efforts and it is impossible for me to hide it. I think that jerk was toying with me!!. You see, usually *I'm* the one doing the passing. I didn't particularly care for this humbled sensation and may have come off a little stand-offish. It's too bad too - he may have been a good guy to ride with on the weekends. The only thing to my credit was the catcher-upper was on a serious carbon-fiber ride and I was on my flat bar steel commuter with panniers - still painful though. Do you suppose I should bite the bullet next time and ramp up to 30 or so?? 

The next day (Sat) I took out my old Cannondale CAAD5 and went hunting for one of them "carbon guys.." No glory to be had..


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I commute 24 miles round trip in non winter months (I'm a teacher and obviously don't commute in the summer). I commute on an aluminum Giant. This past spring I was going up a slight hill after a light and a guy on a Litespeed with come carbon wheels caught the light and went by me. 

I was able to catch and pass him in about a mile while wearing my mtb shoes and with my 15 pound backpack on. I felt like telling him that something like that shouldn't happen. I almost set my record on the way home, which is just over 34 minutes for 12 miles. 

Sometimes I find it hard to ride with my wife because I want to go chase down the people that pass us.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ya I'll chase, and usually catch who ever I want, on my way to work, it's late on the way home. And I do the start up a chat while not breathing too hard up a hill riding with panniers, rack and fenders on a older crosscheck thing also. You can sometimes see the demoralized look on their faces as well, the fancier the bike, carbon or TI the more satisfying. I have passed a bus, but was on my lighter Klein road bike with some teammates, they were surprised for sure. And I'll try drafting on the commute sometimes as well, though on the flatter sections of the ride


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I only chase in the very rare occasion that someone thinks they can keep up with me. I mean what are they thinking trying to pass me! 

This is a funny thread. The other day I was just going to cruise into work, then the next thing I know this guy half my age thinks he can smoke me, and in a pair of jeans no less! Well I drove him into the dirt and got work totally shot. I guess I underestimated him, but it was fun. Some men are just that way. I do try to go as hard as possible on my commute even if I am alone- to use it like doing intervals on the hills, just to maintain a base fitness level, but when a rabbit comes out of the gate in front of me- well yes the dog in me comes out to play. 

All in good fun, although those guys that blast through intersections to get time on me, well I let them go. I don't think it is worth being a bug on the grill of a Mac Truck to beat my fellow racer/commuter to work..............MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## jdille1984 (May 16, 2009)

tarwheel2 said:


> I never see any other cyclists on my commute, so there's nobody to chase but cars and trucks. I tried that for a while but they cheat (engines and all that).


I agree. It's a rare treat to find a cyclist on my route at the same time. I do enjoy chasing buses though. A can generally keep up with them provided they stop enough times.


----------



## jdille1984 (May 16, 2009)

Ha ha, we cyclist are like dogs. We'll chase anything on wheels.


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

aking legs said:


> Last week on my way home I caught a glimpse of a biker a little ways behind me in my mirror. I was putting along around @ 17 -18 and not wanting to be obvious geared up and gently increased to about 22. Well... in no time that SOB caught me! Feeling completely defeated - I waved him around and what does he do? He pulls alongside to start chatting! Of course now I'm a little winded from the extra efforts and it is impossible for me to hide it. I think that jerk was toying with me!!. You see, usually *I'm* the one doing the passing. I didn't particularly care for this humbled sensation and may have come off a little stand-offish. It's too bad too - he may have been a good guy to ride with on the weekends. The only thing to my credit was the catcher-upper was on a serious carbon-fiber ride and I was on my flat bar steel commuter with panniers - still painful though. Do you suppose I should bite the bullet next time and ramp up to 30 or so??
> 
> The next day (Sat) I took out my old Cannondale CAAD5 and went hunting for one of them "carbon guys.." No glory to be had..


That sounds almost exactly like what happened to me a few weeks ago but I was the chaser on the carbon bike. I also didn't get waved around...the dude I was chasing ran a red light in an effort to avoid being passed. To no avail, however.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

If I can see a cyclist in front of me, I'll put on a chase. Catching is an entirely different matter and one in which I have little experience.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

i usually ride alone and train myself by pushing what I believe to be my LT (lactate threshold) and maintaining it for 20 seconds of all out pain and suffering then recovering for about 10 seconds....and doing it all over again  Chasing is FUN however!!! I use this to always push myself to higher limits. The other day I was cruising over to Manhattan Beach and I found myself behind these two guys. When we entered the hill going to Vista Del Mar (a highway that brings you into MB), they were about 3 bike lengths in front of me. As we started going up a steady ascent, they dropped me and accelerated. I bade my time and slowly kept my pace. When the road flattened out they had a 1/4 mile lead byt hen. I then increased my pace and was patient. Then by the time we hit MB downtown, 2 miles later, I was literally 2 bikes away from them. They for sure sensed this and figured..."let's drop this guy again" and made an abrupt left turn to go up a road - that had a 17% grade for about 150 feet. I then followed on a road that was parallel to them and chugged my way to the top. To their shock, i was right there again  But by this time I left them and decided not to get on their nerves  My test was over, I conquered a hill gradient that I probably would have just looked up and said "no way".:thumbsup:


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Spotted a chaser a quarter-mile behind me while riding 70% pace on one of our local bike trails. (no stops for miles on end.) Noticed he rode a mtn bike, so I upped my effort 80% or so, keeping him the same distance for five miles. He either turned off or turned around. Can't have no freakin mtn biker catching me!

And, yes, the chase is almost always on upon spying a rider in my sights. No matter if it turns out to be an old man on a POS with half-inflated tires or a lady on a three wheeler. They are mine!


----------



## RadRabt (Aug 19, 2009)

I chased a guy last week for about 5 miles. He was fresh, just left the lot and his car. I was at the turn around point on my ride with 17 windy miles behind me and was taking a breather. He left and was about a 1/4 mile ahead of me when i started after him. I gave it all i had and was getting close and we came around a big turn and the wind was STROOOONG. So i hammered and finally caught him and tried to pass. I came face to face with him on his left side and saw he was also having a hell of a time fighting the wind. I never stopped hammering but had to fall back as he started laughing at me and my left calf started to cramp. I let him go a bit ahead and i tried to recover a bit, we came around another turn and had a tailwind on a roller. You guessed it, i smoked him like he was standing still. I love chasing, especially on my mtb on the trails cause i usually catch them on the climbs. Guess its a phase though.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

RadRabt said:


> I chased a guy last week for about 5 miles. He was fresh, just left the lot and his car. I was at the turn around point on my ride with 17 windy miles behind me and was taking a breather. He left and was about a 1/4 mile ahead of me when i started after him. I gave it all i had and was getting close and we came around a big turn and the wind was STROOOONG. So i hammered and finally caught him and tried to pass. I came face to face with him on his left side and saw he was also having a hell of a time fighting the wind. I never stopped hammering but had to fall back as he started laughing at me and my left calf started to cramp. I let him go a bit ahead and i tried to recover a bit, we came around another turn and had a tailwind on a roller. You guessed it, i smoked him like he was standing still. I love chasing, especially on my mtb on the trails cause i usually catch them on the climbs. Guess its a phase though.



LOL - cool post


----------



## chipcom (Sep 9, 2009)

RadRabt said:


> I chased a guy last week for about 5 miles. He was fresh, just left the lot and his car. I was at the turn around point on my ride with 17 windy miles behind me and was taking a breather. He left and was about a 1/4 mile ahead of me when i started after him. I gave it all i had and was getting close and we came around a big turn and the wind was STROOOONG. So i hammered and finally caught him and tried to pass. I came face to face with him on his left side and saw he was also having a hell of a time fighting the wind. I never stopped hammering but had to fall back as he started laughing at me and my left calf started to cramp. I let him go a bit ahead and i tried to recover a bit, we came around another turn and had a tailwind on a roller. You guessed it, i smoked him like he was standing still. I love chasing, especially on my mtb on the trails cause i usually catch them on the climbs. Guess its a phase though.


Moral of the story - next time you'll just sit on his wheel and let him fight the wind until you find a favorable moment to pass and drop him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*opposite?*

Some days I ride like it's all out war. Wednesdays are my hard days, when I generally am doing intervals or a time trial the way home. While doing so, one commuter guy jumped on my wheel, and then he kept falling back, catching up, falling back, etc... They I noticed that he simply blew a gasket all at once and darn near came to a stop. That was fun, especially being on fixed gear.

However, there are other days when I'm trying to stay disciplined, ride slowly to recover, and actually be sociable, and I can't get people to catch up. I'll see someone behind, slow down, and then they slow down, too. I come to a light, and they stop 10 feet behind me. I'll turn and look, and they ignore me. There seem to be a number of these people, too. I know I don't smell -- so do you think my reputation has gotten out that they are not worthy or what? Anyone else get this? ;-)


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Im usually the one doing the (riding my own pace) passing so...no


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Too much energy being expended in this thread- makes me tired to read it. I might chase down an ice cream truck if I really had hankering. Or I might just stop and wait for it to come around again.


----------



## npbwbass (Sep 3, 2009)

*turtle tails*

As a guy trying to recover from old age and excessive gravity I have found that some of the turtles here by the Rio Grande are a pretty good chase. The darn things got good endurance though!


----------

